

Backup solutions for MySQL - ajbatac
http://www.mysqlperformanceblog.com/2009/03/03/10-things-you-need-to-know-about-backup-solutions-for-mysql/

======
patio11
I have about a dozen MySQL databases to take care of. The one worth serious
money to me is a megabyte in size (truly, it is not the size of the data, it
is what you do with it), and the biggest one is about 100 MB. So my needs for
backup are fairly simple, but I still don't want to pull a Magnolia.

I found automysqlbackup.sh and it is wonderful. Setup took about five minutes
(edit file to put in names of databases, create a .my.cnf file so I didn't
have to put the DB root user and password in a script -- on general
principles), set permissions on the backup folder and set up cron job. After
that it is fire-and-forget, automatically taking backups and rotating daily,
weekly, and monthlies for me.

You can find it on sourceforge:

<http://sourceforge.net/projects/automysqlbackup/>

This will probably not suffice for your needs if you are Twitter. Luckily, I'm
not Twitter.

